# Fair value on a racycle?



## merkaba (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi fellow bicycle lovers,
I'm looking to pick up my first Racycle and could use some guidance on what I should pay for it. The gentleman claims it's an 1895 pace and while I have seen a few of these on the forum I have no idea how to price it or if it's even what he claims. I searched a little through the forum and found big price differences so I'm a little lost. Thanks for the help!
Collin


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't think its as early as claimed. It is a very tall frame, is that good for you? Or not important? Its hard to tell from the pics. Is it fixed gear, or does it have a coaster brake?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 29, 2017)

Prolly worth about $ 2-2500 cool chainring


----------



## mike j (Mar 29, 2017)

That bike has a really big pen... er, chainring. I'm also thinking a little later than claimed. Personally, 1500 or so, considering condition IMHO.


----------



## stoney (Mar 29, 2017)

Cool bike, like that chainring. Love to see that one cleaned up or restored.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Besides the badge is there another smaller badge with a model number on it? If so it can be dated by this. I agree with the others about it being later than 1895. It looks to be complete and correct so I would say somewhere in the $2k range is fair. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

Has the seller thrown out a number as to what he values it at? All I know, is that I wouldn't leave without that baby in the bed of the truck.


----------



## merkaba (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah I really like the bike. These old racycles have such a great look. The seller just got back to me and is asking $2500. Said he has an offer for $2k but would like a little more. I was thinking of offering somewhere around $1000-1200 so I'm prob going to be priced out at 2500. Unless y'all think it's worth it...Thanks again for all the input!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2017)

You'd be hard pressed to sell at much over $2000. These are cool to find for $700-$1500 fix-up and re-sell at some point. Not to start high.


----------



## merkaba (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah I kind of thought so too. He said it was valued st $20k in 1985 . Maybe he meant Yen??


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 29, 2017)

Because you dont have to hunt up any of the hard to find stuff 15 hun would be my max. on that one


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2017)

Rear wheel, chain wheel and bars worth at least $1500
Chain & pedals another $500
goofy part is, probably worth more as is than cosmo restore, as at least you know now it is all original find!!!!!


----------



## mongeese (Mar 29, 2017)

Buy it


----------



## bricycle (Mar 29, 2017)

Offer him $2250 and just hang it on your wall!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)

Serial number would be nice...... What does the badge say? What is the make of the hubs? What is stamped in the chain?


----------



## catfish (Mar 29, 2017)

"He said it was valued st $20k in 1985"

By who? And does he have that in writing? I'd love to see that.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 29, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Serial number would be nice...... What does the badge say? What is the make of the hubs? What is stamped in the chain?



Filmonger is right on the money....get a better picture of the headbadge, what diameter is the top tube (running from the handlebars back towards the seat), get a decent picture of the bottom of the crank hanger, I'm 98% sure it's not 1895.....


----------



## Craig Allen (Mar 30, 2017)

The Miami Cycle & Mfg. Co. wasn't founded until July, 1895, so it is unlikely this bike dates to 1895. My guess would be 1897-1905 era. Also,  while not being dogmatic about it, being a pacing bike, the saddle is possibly an add on. Originally it might have had a racing type saddle. 
As a side note, when the Miami Cycle Co. was organized, Frank Ray was hired as the company manager who lent his name to the new bicycle brand - Racycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2017)

Craig Allen said:


> The Miami Cycle & Mfg. Co. wasn't founded until July, 1895, so it is unlikely this bike dates to 1895. My guess would be 1897-1905 era. Also,  while not being dogmatic about it, being a pacing bike, the saddle is possibly an add on. Originally it might have had a racing type saddle.
> As a side note, when the Miami Cycle Co. was organized, Frank Ray was hired as the company manager who lent his name to the new bicycle brand - Racycle.View attachment 443399




This was not a pacing bike. I believe what the OP meant to say it is a Pacemaker. I believe that saddle is correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 30, 2017)

I believe 1895 - 1900 it was "The Narrow Tread" on the badge and after 1900 it was "Self Oiler".


----------



## Wcben (Mar 30, 2017)

1901 is the dividing year on the badge although they seemed to be not very particular about that... the diameter of the top tube will tell allot and the better the image is of the crank hanger will allow a much more accurate date.  The seat is original, I'll lay odds on it that it had the badge on the ears and script logo behind the diamond cuts, who knows, you might even be able to recover some of those with some great leather conditioner....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 30, 2017)

Often a seller says he was offered such and such because he was, but sometimes it is a selling tactic.
Compliment the bike and you'd love to own it, agree that that the previous offer was fair accurate and that you're willing to match it with *cash today*.
If this bike is not publicly visible, that's what I'd do...don't extend yourself because of an offer that's not on the table anymore.
Chris


----------



## merkaba (Mar 31, 2017)

His price keeps going up and now out of my max so I'm going to pass on it. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2017)

You're right Shawn, the saddle is correct.

With that saddle, surviving head badge, (Narrow Tread is early, -1900, Self-Oiling later, btw) correct rear hub with large slotted sprocket and probably correct front hub, early Pacemaker sprocket, Kelly (long) bars, period pedals, maybe upper ID plate, (can't see) I'd say $2K is a bargain.

I'd pay $2500 just to own it. It's a real friggin' Pacemaker. How often do they actually come up?


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 2, 2017)

Congrats on walking away! It looks like a money pit to me and at that price you would have a hard time recouping your money later on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sped Man said:


> Congrats on walking away! It looks like a money pit to me and at that price you would have a hard time recouping your money later on.




I guess I see it a little differently. For $2k ish this would be a good deal. The bike is complete and correct. Like Lawrence said original, real deal Pacemakers don't fall from trees. While I don't like to waste money I never buy a bike thinking "what can I get out of this". That kills the fun for me if I have to worry about if I can get my money back out of it. V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I guess I see it a little differently. For $2k ish this would be a good deal. The bike is complete and correct. Like Lawrence said original, real deal Pacemakers don't fall from trees. While I don't like to waste money I never buy a bike thinking "what can I get out of this". That kills the fun for me if I have to worry about if I can get my money back out of it. V/r Shawn




Well said..!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 3, 2017)

Reminds me of the Kenny Rogers song," The Gambler". Merkaba last said the the price was going north of 2k. I'm thinking that it's gone from good deal to must have price. Some times you do just have to walk away.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 3, 2017)

Anybody know where I can buy a Racycle tree? I am patient and can wait for them to start falling down.


----------



## kstarkusa (Apr 4, 2017)

I went to look at it on sat, since Im only a couple of blocks from him, I couldn't find another badge on it and I was not able to find a serial number. Surprisingly the paint will come back, overall it's not in bad shape besides wheels  and seat


----------



## Wcben (Apr 4, 2017)

Get a good picture of the bottom of the crank hanger, the s/n is there, but there's allot more that can be told by seeing the images.... The more detail, the better!


----------



## kstarkusa (Apr 5, 2017)

I did look at the bottom and it had two bolts clamping the bottom together


----------



## Wcben (Apr 5, 2017)

With an image, I'm sure I can identify if they are original hardware and also, there are other details that will provide clues to the year.


----------

